# How popular/common is patchouli?



## AshleyR (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm gearing up for my first fair in a few weeks and was thinking about making a Patchouli scented soap for it.

I live in a really remote area and most people around here have never tried handmade soap. I was planning to stick to some "safe" scents that pretty much everyone likes, so I'm kind of unsure if I should add patchouli or not?

I already have a Bay Rum soap I'm bringing that a family member so kindly told me "smelled gross" LOL, so I don't want to make that TWO "stinky" soaps at my craft fair table. I personally don't really like the scent of patchouli but have heard others do... so.... I don't know what to do.

Do you think I should make it or no?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2009)

very popular, people love it, i made some w sandalwood, it was gone so fast! its one of those love or hate smells!


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2009)

Ashley, I use it as a base note in some of my eo blend soaps and everyone ends up having a second sniff of those and then most likely buying.  A straight patch is either love/hate imo too....yet for anchoring a blend it can be wonderful.

Tanya


----------



## krissy (Aug 5, 2009)

on it's own it is revolting (to me lol) mixed in with something it is ok though.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 23, 2009)

Patchouli really is a love it or loathe it scent. As Tanya says,its a great base-note,& blender,& some folk love straight,strong patch.A little goes a loooong way tho!  

I was chatting with 2 women I work with,both around 40(spring chicks!!) & neither of em had ever even _heard_ of patchouli  :shock: (I was tempted to ask which rock they'd lived under their entire lives,but decided,in the interest of work-place relations,to bite my tongue..truly-Kitten Love??)

As to whether you should make some patch soap Ashley?Everyone has their own tastes,all different,so you never know...I say give it a go...I love it with ylang & orange 5x,must be the old hippie in me! 

ETAidn't realise this posts a couple weeks old....how did yr market go Ash?


----------



## Milla (Aug 23, 2009)

I think Nag Champa is the way to go for the zen/hippie smell.  Sweeter than patchouli, but different.  I have one from Bitter Creek to soap.  I also bought Patchouli FO from HeavenScent and it's very likeable and I don't like patchouli.  It's different, sweeter.

Edited because I can't spell!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Patchouli from Peak Candle is nice too....not that "straight, strong, patchouli smell" -- it's mellowed-out with something.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm a lover of this oil.  very soothing and relaxing.

my sister has a lush soap collection, and i don't remember the name of it, but it has patchouli and orange blended, and it smells very nice; not patchouli-ee at all


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I just made patchouli and red sandlewood cp soap. It smells absolutly wonderful, I think this will be more for men because of the scent. It is yummy.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> i'm a lover of this oil.  very soothing and relaxing.
> 
> my sister has a lush soap collection, and i don't remember the name of it, but it has patchouli and orange blended, and it smells very nice; not patchouli-ee at all



I think that is their Karma soap?

Tanya


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes!!  That is what it was....

that is what it was?

they are what they were?

we shall be what we were then......   :shock: 


sorry, that wording struck me funny


----------

